# Medical cards and Vet bills?!



## cimada (16 Feb 2009)

Hi,
I have heard if you have a medical card that the govt pays some/all of the costs towards spaying/neutering/microchipping pets? is this true?
I would like to know how much help you can get, especially in relation to rabbits! any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks
Ciara


----------



## gipimann (17 Feb 2009)

The Blue Cross animal charity run a low-cost neutering scheme for dogs and cats, nothing to do with the government or medical cards though.

I think there was another animal charity offering low-cost neutering for dogs only, through vets around the country.


----------



## tara83 (17 Feb 2009)

The other charity that offered low cost neutering was dogstrust.


----------



## Mel (17 Feb 2009)

As far as I know, once a year for one week vets offer cheap spaying/ neutering for pets of owners who have medical cards. I'm not sure if all vets participate. Phone your usual vet (or any vet) and they should know.


----------



## PetPal (17 Feb 2009)

I think it's possible that the DSPCA might offer discounts in order to encourage neutering.  Try them.


----------



## Purple (19 Feb 2009)

If anyone wants to get rid of a cat I'd do it for €20 and the loan of a goalkeeper’s hurley.


----------



## mathepac (19 Feb 2009)

PetPal said:


> I think it's possible that the DSPCA might offer discounts in order to encourage neutering.  Try them.


OP is located in Donegal!


----------



## Purple (21 Feb 2009)

mathepac said:


> OP is located in Donegal!



For a cat? Worth the drive.


----------



## Darthvadar (22 Feb 2009)

Dogs Trust will subsidise the neutering of dogs for people who are in reciept of a Means Tested Social Welfare payment... The only cost to the owner is €20...

You just ring them to register... They'll give you contact details of a vet in your area who's taking part in the scheme... You then ring the vet to make the appointment... Then on the day, you take the pooch to the vet's, along with proof of eligability (SW Payment card, or payment book), and €20, and the vet does the rest...

The telephone number for Dogs Trust is: 1890 946336.

For other pets, I suggest getting in touch with your local SPCA to enquire...


----------

